# Is there a way to make pigeons mate?



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My rescued pigeon, ******, has mated himself to me and doesn't allow much petting or playing by others. He's usually chasing my other pigeon, Sleepy, as soon as she gets near me or goes to his spots. He's a total bully.  I want him and Sleepy to mate. I don't think he knows how. lol They're both in heat and coo a lot but I've only noticed him walking after her in the house. He's tried to get on her back here and there but can't balance himself for long. Is there any way to coach and ease the way for them to mate? There are no other pigeons so they don't learn from watching. I want baby pijjies!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

has sleepy ever laid eggs? do you know 100% she is a hen? if she is, I would not handle ******, just clean and feed them, but do not interact with him as much. If they are young they may not have the mating thing down yet, so give them time and a place to have a nest and they should or he should fertilize her eggs at some point, that is if you really do have a true male and female.. just wondering also, if you want more pigeons there is alot of adoptions out there, but of course it is totally your descion.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spirit wings* Sleepy has never laid eggs. They were so loud with the cooing that we had to start locking their cage (it used to be open all the time for them to use it as they pleased) and have them just outside in their enclosure. I was too concerned with the neighbors complaining as they're right in the yard. All the signs of her behavior are there but since neither has seen other pigeons aside from stopping by to eat at times (although we get a lot of other birds visiting the yard for seeds), she sometimes acts like ******. She is VERY scared though. It took a long time before she even started to come near me after watching me spend time with them. I think it's because ****** always chases her away from where he thinks is his territory.

****** goes berzerk when I don't spend enough time with him. He climbs the enclosure fence like a monkey and flies back and forth. We can't even leave the door to the yard open because if he hears my voice, he'll start flying back and forth wanting to come inside or for me to go outside. He and I both love the time we spend together.

He's about 15 months old and Sleepy is about 11 months old. It probably is too early but she seems to be more ready than he is. He doesn't know what he's supposed to do. lol

I do want more pigeons and other birds and lots of other animals  but we need a larger yard for that otherwise our neighbor is going to freak out. I want baby animals though as we raised these pigeons ourselves and it's such an awesome feeling.

I guess now the question is, how do we make her lay eggs so that he fertilizes them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can't make them do anything, Im sure you already know. so all you CAN do is not be Whiteys mate anymore and hope they pair up, but if they have tried to mate before, he could fertilize her eggs at some point, that is if she is a hen, that still remains to be seen. If sleepy is a hen and lays fertile eggs she will need him to help sit and feed babies, so he does not need to be pulled away by thinking you as his other "mate".


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's devastating. I mean the not being ******'s mate. I will work on weaning both of us from the attachment and give the two of them more time in the house as that's where they look to get it on. Sleepy's never laid eggs so that's yet to be seen. If Sleepy lays eggs, I will definitely look to not be hanging around with ******. I'll have to find another way of checking out the babies.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Use a breeding cage, might help, only interact with the pigeons for replacing the food and water in the cage.... again, might work


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*sreeshs* Thanks. I will see what I can do. I might need to add more pigeons to the mix.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

An update in case anyone was wondering. We found out that ****** is a girl a few weeks ago. LOL She behaves like a boy with all the antics and shananigans of a male pigeon. It was quite shocking and scary when she started to push and suddenly dropped an egg right in front of our eyes! Quite something. Poor little one. Immaculate conception from too much hanging out with me.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, dear! Well, now you know! Good to hear from you.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Sunshine123 said:


> An update in case anyone was wondering. We found out that ****** is a girl a few weeks ago. LOL She behaves like a boy with all the antics and shananigans of a male pigeon. It was quite shocking and scary when she started to push and suddenly dropped an egg right in front of our eyes! Quite something. Poor little one. Immaculate conception from too much hanging out with me.


Since Sleepy hasn't laid any eggs, maybe is a cockbird? 

If you have a pet-sitter look after them when you go on vacation, ****** might accept Sleepy as a mate in your absence
...and will probably not develop a "relationship" with the sitter.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sleepy is very gentle and little. ****** chases her when we're around so Sleepy is a bit scared of us. She will eat out of my hand but doesn't go near my husband. I have not been able to pet her enough to see if she'll lay eggs. We'll find out in time I'm sure. At the moment, it's best that they don't as we're having issues with the neighbor in keeping TWO pigeons.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunshine123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My rescued pigeon, ******, has mated himself to me and doesn't allow much petting or playing by others. He's usually chasing my other pigeon, Sleepy, as soon as she gets near me or goes to his spots. He's a total bully.  I want him and Sleepy to mate. I don't think he knows how. lol They're both in heat and coo a lot but I've only noticed him walking after her in the house. He's tried to get on her back here and there but can't balance himself for long. Is there any way to coach and ease the way for them to mate? There are no other pigeons so they don't learn from watching. I want baby pijjies!


He don't need to balance himself for long, so you may end up with eggs yet.........


----------

